# Grubhub account suspended



## auwade (Aug 17, 2021)

Has anyone had this experience? I got an email from Grubhub today that my account is temporarily paused due to an unusual amount of cancelations yesterday. I had to mark 2 orders as restaurant closed and did all of the steps correctly. Meanwhile, I am at their mercy while they review my account. Any tips from fellow drivers?


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

auwade said:


> Has anyone had this experience? I got an email from Grubhub today that my account is temporarily paused due to an unusual amount of cancelations yesterday. I had to mark 2 orders as restaurant closed and did all of the steps correctly. Meanwhile, I am at their mercy while they review my account. Any tips from fellow drivers?


Did you cancel after picking up the food or before picking up?


----------



## auwade (Aug 17, 2021)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> Did you cancel after picking up the food or before picking up?


before pickup. the restaurants were closed due to severe weather I believe.


----------



## UberPotomac (Oct 8, 2016)

My advice is never depend on a single gig app . Have multiple app, being rideshare or delivery . If you have an issue , you never get hit on all of them at once . In your case , doing deliveries , if you got UE, DD, GH and others , you ll be still working after a suspension.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

did we call support each time?


----------



## auwade (Aug 17, 2021)

SHalester said:


> did we call support each time?


Grubhub gives you a "There's a problem" link to report the restaurant as closed. They even have you take a picture to confirm it. I called support, but they said it is out of their control. So, even though you follow their instructions, they will suspend your account because one or more restaurants are closed. The person in support said it may take a week to months to resolve. I assumed others may have had this happen. It's bizarre to me.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

auwade said:


> Has anyone had this experience? I got an email from Grubhub today that my account is temporarily paused due to an unusual amount of cancelations yesterday. I had to mark 2 orders as restaurant closed and did all of the steps correctly. Meanwhile, I am at their mercy while they review my account. Any tips from fellow drivers?


I've similar case as described. My logon at Grubhub has been denied for many months or weeks already. I don't know what to do but sit and wait. Over the Doordash, I was honored as TOP DASHER again. I can logon anywhere in the world(or USA) and deliver? Today, I'm in a state of USA, but they literally renamed it NSW, Central Coast. You can rely on app just for fun, not serious business.


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

ntcindetroit said:


> I've similar case as described. My logon at Grubhub has been denied for many months or weeks already.


Call customer service and tell them that you received an email saying that your account was temporarily suspended but that you haven't heard anything for a while. They will create an escalation. That's what I did. I had to do it twice. Remember to stay on the phone until they tell you they're done.


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

My advice as someone that at this point has been with GrubHub 7 years as a partner is to NEVER use the app in any situation where you could risk deactivation. Restaurant closed? No problem. Contact support. If support tells you to use the app, tell them you would rather have them investigate the matter and then cancel the order if they can. If they refuse, be nice, thank them, then end the call, then call back and try again.

Using the app puts you in a situation where the system will flag you. If you are suspended, it requires a human to look over the circumstances and make a final decision. This can take weeks to months due to priority issues and short staff.


----------

